

Metrink: Dynamic Alerts - wspeirs
http://blog.metrink.com/dynamic-alerts/

======
bobpaulin
Did you check out deep learning.
[http://www.slideshare.net/mobile/tdunning/strata-2014-anomal...](http://www.slideshare.net/mobile/tdunning/strata-2014-anomaly-
detection)

